# Good weight!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta had her final puppy visit this afternoon until she's a year old!!! yay!!!! She is 18 weeks old and weighs 47.6 pounds! the girl gained 12 pounds! i was impressed. I think i'm going to do monthly weight checks on her. So... if her dad was 120 lbs in good body condition and her mom was between 60 and 70 pounds and she was the biggest of the litter... almost 5 months old and weighing just under 50 lbs... what is your guess on her adult weight? Just curious. I think she'll be around 80-90 lbs but i could be horribly off. Breeders feel free to chime in with your professional opinions!

I'll try to get a good picture of her currently but for now... this is the most recent picture. . .


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

75-80lbs would be my guess


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is really no way to tell. The dam was between 60 and 70 pounds which is proper for a female GSD. The sire is oversized. 

The pup can be oversized like the sire, or properly sized like the dam, or anywhere in between when full grown.

It does not matter who was largest in the litter either. Cujo was the smallest of his litter. 13 ounces when the rest were born at 15 to 17 ounces. I charted their growth and the rest of the litter grew at a higher slope than Cujo. Cujo just never stopped growing. We could have named him Clifford. He is HUGE now. 96 pounds, 28-29 inches. Kind of embarrassing really. (I am blaming early neuter.)

The rest of the litter followed their sire and dam. None of them are large like Cujo. Babs and Jenna are 70-75 pounds at five years -- not small certainly but not gigantic. 

So it is really hard to tell what the final answer is. Look at her paws and look at her ears, and expect them both to grow the minute she grows into them. (Cujo's did.)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> There is really no way to tell. The dam was between 60 and 70 pounds which is proper for a female GSD. The sire is oversized.
> 
> The pup can be oversized like the sire, or properly sized like the dam, or anywhere in between when full grown.
> 
> ...


 

see i'm very curious to see her adult weight because she keeps having growth spurts. I swear i can watch the dog grow!!! I've heard you shouldnt spay or neuter until the dog is at least 2 years old. After seeing how long it took Riley to finish growing and fill out, i'm in agreement with that. Whats you opinion on it?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

My vet has advised me to wait on getting Titon neutered to allow his growth plates to fully develop. He's 10 months now but we are waiting until about 20-24 months. Long way to go but I think better in the end. 

-E


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's sire is about 100lbs, his dam is about 70lbs and Stark is 79.6lbs.

He will more than likely end up at about 84-85lbs when totally filled out is my guess.

His sister from the same litter is about 90lbs and nice and lean.

One of his full siblings from another litter (litter before him) is about 85-90lbs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not a fan of spay or neuter ever. 

But if you do intend to do so, I would wait until they reach their full potential, 24 months minimum. 

If you cannot deal with heat cycles, and cannot keep her intact and celibate, then get her spayed earlier. I think it is worse for her to have a litter early than to be spayed, and most likely, she will go into heat and be capable of getting pregnant before she reaches a year.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Not a fan of spay or neuter ever.
> 
> But if you do intend to do so, I would wait until they reach their full potential, 24 months minimum.
> 
> If you cannot deal with heat cycles, and cannot keep her intact and celibate, then get her spayed earlier. I think it is worse for her to have a litter early than to be spayed, and most likely, she will go into heat and be capable of getting pregnant before she reaches a year.


 
I'm not a fan of spay and neuter either but we had no choice with Riley as he was a rescue, same with Zena. Shelby wasnt wanted enough by her previous owners for them to spend any kind of money on her except for food which was minimal at that so she was never spayed. I want to have an intact male someday but thats a ways down the road. Hubby wants to get Shelby spayed but is willing to wait until she's 2 or 3 so she fills out properly when she's supposed to. Same goes for Shasta. We're definitely going to invest in doggie diapers though. I dont need two females in heat at the same time lol. Shelby had her first heat cycle when she was 10 months old so before we got her.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Blitz weighed 47.2 lbs at 18 weeks / he is now exactly 6 mos old and weighs 66.4 lbs .. I'm guessing about 90+


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When's your Shasta's birthday?

My Shasta's sire was 115 lbs and her dam was 79. The breeder guessed my Shasta will be around 80 pounds. She was 47.5 pounds at 20 weeks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> When's your Shasta's birthday?
> 
> My Shasta's sire was 115 lbs and her dam was 79. The breeder guessed my Shasta will be around 80 pounds. She was 47.5 pounds at 20 weeks.


 
She was born.... lemme find the vet record real quick... pretty sure May 5, 2010. yeah May 5. She's just hit 5 months old. our rough guess is given her dads size and her moms more feminine size (though she was a well built girl herself) is Shasta will weight anywhere from 70-85 pounds. Shasta weighed in at 47.6 pounds if i remember right. They didnt update her weight on the paperwork this last time for some reason. I'll try and weigh her in the next few days.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think our Shasta's are going to end up just about the same size.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I think our Shasta's are going to end up just about the same size.


 
it is very possible!!! We'll can only wait and see! lol your Shasta will definitely be poofier though!!! hehe!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm afraid she's not going to be as fluffy as I wanted, though.


----------

